# What is on your DH/FR playlist?



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I know there have been similar threads before, but I searched the forums and its been awhile. Time for an update with some new music.

What is on your riding playlist? I'm always looking for new songs.

Here is my ever-evolcing list in no particular order, I always hit the shuffle button before I drop. In general I prefer the fast flowy tunes with rythm over straight up hard stuff.

1. Uprising - The Muse
2. Sail - AWOLNATION
3. Coastin' - Zion
4. Dog Days Are Over - Florence & The Machine
5. Lay Me Down - The Dirty Heads
6. Billionaire - Travie McCoy
7. Like a G6 - Far East Movement
8. Dancin with Myself - Billy Idol
9. Where Is My Mind - The Pixies
10. Killing In the Name - Rage Against the Machine
11. Born Free - Kid Rock
12. Two Shoes - The Cat Empire

I always like to listen to new stuff, so look forward to any suggestions.


----------



## GOALLOUT (Dec 30, 2010)

Mostly anything lamb of god, that gets the blood and bike flowin smooth as ice for me atleast


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

And old local band. Still one of my favorite all time bands.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm a big fan of industrial so that's the majority of what's on my iPod. Lately I'm playing a lot of Combichrist, Psyclon Nine, Flesh Field, Panic Lift, S.I.T.D and Wumpscut (can't get enough of this one...)


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

the sound of my hubs


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the sound of my hubs


I used to be the same way. I never rode with music until my brother talked me into trying it. Surprisingly I've found that the sounds of my bike and the trail were more distracting than music. I couldn't believe it when my times were better listening to music. I guess it just allows some people to tune everything out concentrate on pinning it.

Sure, the real trick is figuring out how to do that without music in your ears, but until then I'm digging listening to tunes as I roll.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

charvey9 said:


> I used to be the same way. I never rode with music until my brother talked me into trying it. Surprisingly I've found that the sounds of my bike and the trail were more distracting than music. I couldn't believe it when my times were better listening to music. I guess it just allows some people to tune everything out concentrate on pinning it.
> 
> Sure, the real trick is figuring out how to do that without music in your ears, but until then I'm digging listening to tunes as I roll.


i like it for xc but not dh i am way more focused on my line and music distracts me.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

gets me pumped


----------



## NorBiker (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

barry manilow and neal sedaka


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

to the OP: check out the Bassnectar remix of "Where is my mind"


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mostly this man.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Anything hardcore, but can also listen to chill music like Pheonix, depends on my mood


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Bury Your Dead is so damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## impkiller143 (Nov 16, 2010)

or




or





but that 300 soundtrack or even maybe TRON soundtracks are sick. But most of my play-list is Finnish Industrial Metal


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Before riding: State Radio, White Stripes, Sprung Monkey, Bad Religion, Dog Eat Dog (the old stuff), AC/DC, The Offspring, Rage against the Machine

During the ride: Hope Pro 2 (and hootin'/hollerin' mates...)

After the ride (during life in general): All of the above + Zeppelin, Allman Bros, Ben Harper, Jack Johnson, GnR, Dag, G Love and Special Sauce, Santana (the old stuff), Pink Floyd, Doors, Deep Purple, SSL, Jestofunk...+ lot's of others, anything with a funky beat and good melodies, really...

I'm Old Skool like that.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Snapcase, Refused, The Bronx, Rancid, The Sword, Down.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm surprised a bunch of DH/FR folks haven't mentioned "Descend" by Feeder. It's an absolutely fantastic song for bombing down some gnar. A smooth lead-in with a jamming guitar drop-in, and lyrics like, "I feel my life descending..." A very fitting tune.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Iron Maiden.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

I love listening to music when I am riding through town on my way to work. I haven't ever tried it whilst riding DH. I think I am too focused on listening to my bike telling me "that hurts"


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

handful of songs of the top of my head that are on my riding playlist....

Municipal Waste - Born To Party
Millencolin - Boring Planet
Metallica - The Prince
Metallica - The Four Horseman
Chuck Ragan - Glory
Turbonegro - All My Friends Are Dead
Rise Against - Everchanging
Hot Water Music - Wayfarer
Pennywise - Final Day


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

roam or follow me soundtracks work nicely.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

miley cirus- party in the usa on repeat


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Led Zep, Doors, tires grabbing for dirt...........................


----------



## flynfrog (Feb 4, 2011)

Type O Negative summer breeze on repeat.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

I listen to the soundtracks from the films Seasons and Follow me... They seem to get me going.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

Lamb of God
Slipknot
Three Days Grace
Killswitch
August Burns Red

Stuff like that...especially the breakdowns.

@Evo I know what you mean! When I was way younger I used to skate, and I used to play tony hawk too. I think I used to listen to club foot by kasabian and I would skate way better because that song was in the game. So yea I get what you mean.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Good stuff so far, lots of ideas.

I came across three more today on the radio....a few classics that I don't know how I missed up to now.
















And something newer I saw on a video the other day.


----------

